# -, ,

## nadinmih

! ,               ,      -.   ?      ?   . !

----------


## Aleks65

?

----------


## Julkost

.      .   "" 29-30 .  .    ,  -   - "".  :Dash2:  
 ?

----------


## Aleks65

> .      .   "" 29-30 .  .    ,  -   - "".  
>  ?


            .15, .14.5 .

----------


## Julkost

> .15, .14.5 .

----------


## id104533792

.  .    :     -,    1       .                   .  :    ,     5       . , ,   . 
 ,   .15 . 14.5          .     (       ),   ,  .          .

    ,    : 1)     1          2)     (    , ,        ,         )      .
    2) -     ?

 ,       .      -   -  -  Z ?         .                 .         ,     ,     .          ,       .  ,       ?

----------

54 .   ,    ,    ,    .       ,      .    .2      .4

----------

*id104533792*, 
      ,     ,   ,        ,      ,   .        1      ,          1 ,      90    .  ,  .       -,  ,   ,     .
     ,     ,            -  .
       -,       .

----------

**, 
  ,        ,  ?        ?   ?   ,    ,  ,      ,    ,        .

----------

> -   -  -  Z ?


  -,     .              ,  2 ,     ,  ,   ,   3-4 .

----------

*id104533792*, 
 ,  -   ,       ,    ,      ,       ,  ?

----------


## C

> .15, .14.5 .





> ,    ,


 


> .


      ..    ?  -    ?
         ..   2017  ..  -   -?     ?

----------

> -    ?


         -  ,  ...

----------

> -   -?     ?


 ,  .     ,   ,  ,   2018    ,    .
   ,                       .

----------

> ..   2017  ..


     ,   .

----------


## C

> ,   .


   ,           .




> 2018    ,    .


 -   2018?     ..




> ,                       .


,     ..   ,            ..       ,      .. 
      -   ,     ?

----------

> -   ,     ?


      .   ,   ,     ?

----------

> ..


     ,      ,    .

----------


## C

** ,   .
    , -  ..        ,       ?     01.07.2018?

----------

> **, 
>   ,        ,  ?        ?   ?   ,    ,  ,      ,    ,        .


    ,        .  (..     ).      14.5        ,        .             4.1.1       .    ,        .   .  ""      :Smilie: ,          ,          ,      .        ,            (  )            .
           ,     .                 ,      ,       .
..        .     . 
 ,            .

----------

> ,            (  )            .


,     ,      ,      ,     .




> 14.5        ,        .


   ,    ...   - ,    ,         ,   ,     "",      ,    .   ,    ,           ,   ,  ,      .      ,    ,     ,    ,        .




> .  ""


,   ?  ?




> 4.1.1       .


    ?    ,       -, ,   30 ,       , ,   ,  .

----------

> ,       ?     01.07.2018?


.        ,       ,     -    .     -   .

----------

> ..        .


 , ,  ?

----------


## C

*.        ,       ,     -    .     -   .* 
     ..  ..    ,      .. 
        ?       ,    -  -  )        -?

----------

> ?


  ,    14.5      .      ,    .  ,   ,      ?

----------

> ..  ..


 .  1      .

----------

> *.        ,       ,     -    .     -   .* 
>      ..  ..    ,      .. 
>         ?       ,    -  -  )        -?


          1,05,              .       103   . (      -        )

----------

> 1,05,              .


   1.0,    31.12.2018...?     ...       -...  ,     .

----------


## C

> .  1      .


..         ?



> 


 ..  ,    ,      ,    ,   ..        ,         ,       ?



> 1.0,    31.12.2018.


       ??  ..
        -   1..   ,  .      ..     (

----------

> ??  ..


         ,    1.0,   01.01.2019     .




> ,    ,      ,    ,   ..        ,         ,       ?


 ?   ,      ,  .      ,   .          ,      ,      ,       .

----------

> -   1..   ,  .


   ,   ..        ,     .   .     ,   ,    ,        .

----------

> ..         ?


     ?  2018,   2018     2019 ,  1  ,    .  2017   ,             + -,   ,      .

----------


## C

> ?


  - 2017   2018  ..
-   ,    01.07.17     ,    01.07.18   ..   ,    01.07.17       ,    01.07.18    ..    -   ..     ,     .




> ,   ..


,  .

----------

> ?  2018,   2018     2019 ,  1  ,    .  2017   ,             + -,   ,      .


              ,          .

----------

> 


           .       ,       14.5  .        ,    .

----------

!
 ,     (   ,      )       .   ,        ?

----------

> ,        ?


 :Yes:

----------

!

----------


## Julianeo

,    / .       .   ..    ?     (   , ..    14.30)

----------


## Julianeo

> ,    / .       .   ..    ?     (   , ..    14.30)


  ,       -    ,  .  !      ,  ...   ,  -  .

----------

> 


      .      : -  (,  ,  ),     (      :Rolleyes: ),  -,  -.

----------


## Julianeo

> .      : -  (,  ,  ),    ,  -,  -.


      ?   ..        ,

----------

*Julianeo*,      .        .       ,   ...  ...   -  .
      -       .

----------


## Julianeo

,   ?           ?...

----------

> ,   ?


   ,      .




> ?.


  .     .     -   ,   .
 : 



> ,   ...  ...   -  .

----------


## C

> ,    /


  ?           ?   ,      ,   2  ?




> .     .     -   ,   .


        -.

----------


## Julianeo

-   ,       ?       ,    ?
..         24,      .     ,   . ?

----------


## Julianeo

> ?           ?   ,      ,   2  ?
> 
> 
>         -.


 .    . 
   ,    " "       , ..    ... ?

----------


## C

54-  1.2  5.3  5.4
5.3.       ,      ()              5  5.1  ,     ()   (  )    :
1)          ,   () ,   ,    5.4  ;
2)                  (  )   ;
3)                            (  )   .
5.4.   ,    5.3  ,   (  ) *      ,     ,     * .
  ,      ,    ,   ,   -.
        .    -,             . 
   ,     .    )

----------

> ,      ,    ,   ,   -.


       ,           .
  ,    ( ) -     .

----------

> ,    " "       , ..    ... ?


.          (--  -  )

----------


## Julianeo

,   , .   , ..   .         .         ))

----------


## Julianeo

> .        ,       14.5  .        ,    .


   ...

----------


## C

.      .
 -  ,       .
  ,       ... -    ,     http  https,  ,   ..   01.01.19       . 3       . 
  ,          .. ..  .. 
  ?  -   ?     /, ..  ,     ,      ,   .

----------


## Tammy

.  ,       .     .     ?        ?

----------

